# Van insurance?



## PB S5 (May 26, 2008)

I want to now insure the van under the company name instead of my name so i can use my no claims on a car i am wanting. What is best company for this? Should I also transfer the van to the company instead of my name?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Is it a limited company and what sort of business are you in?


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Feel free to give us a try, follow the link below and you can request a call back, we can talk you through the queries and look to help you:

http://www.skyinsurance.co.uk/van-insurance.html


----------

